# Bobcat mini excavator



## guido (May 13, 2001)

Quick question. We don't have a manual for ours and I was wondering what position they recommend the boom be in when checking the hydro fluid level. I level the bucket and put the boom and dipper at 90 degrees to the ground.

Just wanted to know the way Bobcat specs are set up.

Thanks!


----------



## Greenkeepers (Dec 27, 1999)

Guido-

Hey did you check bobcats site?? They have a info page on there for equipment.. I've check for skidsteers but not mini's ... Good luck


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Greenkeepers*

Thanks a lot, I'll check it out and let you guys know as soon as I have some time.

Thanks again and any other input will be helpful!


----------

